# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Can anyone tell me what these are?? plz

## wnowell34

These all have 50 on the other side besides the white round one. I bought these all awhile ago and i dont remember what they are and i no longer have the packaging.

the pink one has BP on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill.

the white one has BP on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill.

the yellow one has BD on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill

the other white round pill just has a line down the middle with nothing on the other side.

any help would be greatly appreciated. down below is a picture of them all, thanks alot

----------


## wnowell34

any suggestions ppl? need some help

----------


## gixxerboy1

yellow is winny

----------


## DanB

> These all have 50 on the other side besides the white round one. I bought these all awhile ago and i dont remember what they are and i no longer have the packaging.
> 
> the pink one has BP on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill.
> 
> the white one has BP on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill. 
> 
> the yellow one has BD on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill *Winny*
> 
> the other white round pill just has a line down the middle with nothing on the other side. *If there is no markings it could be anything*
> ...


Bold

EDITED 

I thought they were all BD

----------


## wnowell34

thank you for the responses, i was told the one you think is primo was stanozolol , and the pill that has no markings just the line was clen ( told to me by the guy i bought it from. could it be possible the pink ones are clomid? im not knocking your knowledge i just wanna make sure that when i do use these i use them right.

----------


## all_natural

That white one look like some clomid from India lol

----------

